# Help me choose ceiling paint - please!



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Recent thread with lots of info:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f4/ceiling-paint-193580/


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

OK I live in Fla. Porter paint was bought and is now part of PPG. I have not used their ceiling paints but have used their other paint and thought it really good.
One thing about SW Eminence I have used it many times and like it. Was really impressed with the one coat coverage. So with one coat and buy it on sale, it may not be so pricey. And yes pro mar flat is also good for ceilings and a little lower priced.
You left out Ben Moore they also have quality ceiling paint. 
I would stay away from the box stores for ceiling paint. The ones I have used had a gray cast to them.
For the hairline cracks in the ceiling I would consider caulk instead of spackle. Spackle has a habit of drying out and coming loose.
With a knockdown on the ceiling I would go with a 3/4 nap. Personally I like SW colossus roller covers


----------



## brentp (May 24, 2010)

Toolseeker - thank you very much for the info, you answered a number of questions I have and this is a big help. Not sure if I can get 1 coat coverage with any paint given I will be covering builder beige that is currently on the ceiling with white. If I could, then you are correct, some of the '1 coat' paints might not be as expensive as I think.

FWIW - I did stay away from BM, the nearest one to me here is about 1+ hour drive away (2 1/2 hours round trip). The others are 10 - 15 mins.

If anyone else has insight, it would be great to hear. Also, can I expect to get 400 square ft per gallon (I know this is part paint specific - really curious about the Porter paints), or should I assume it will be less than this?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Brent with a knockdown finish and a large nap roller I would probably figure 350sf to a gallon. By the way the reason for the big nap roller is knockdown is notorious for what is called holidays (don't have any idea why they are called that) they are little spots that will show right along the edge of the texture. You will get a lot less of them with the larger roller cover.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

use this,


----------



## brentp (May 24, 2010)

Thanks guys! I have decided to go with the Porter Paints and will be using the ones recommended by the local store (seam like really good guys).

'Classic White' in a Flat for the ceilings, . . . and the 'Hi-Hide' in an eggshell for the walls once I get the ceilings completed. Prep on the ceiling has begun!


----------



## brentp (May 24, 2010)

*Next Question, . . .*

OK, fixed my ceiling cracks and started to prep the rest of the ceilings by removing vents, etc.

What I thought was knockdown texture then painted to the same color as the walls appears to be colored textured that would closely match the walls when done. I came to this conclusion by looking up in the HVAC vents. While I would have expected to see some off-white texture over-spray and possibly some beige paint over-spray separately, all I see is simply beige texture over-spray.

So, . . . *if I assume the texture has not yet been painted (simply tinted), should I use a primer paint first to seal (and if so, PVA or some other), or will 2 coats of white latex be OK?* 

Last thing I want to do is wet the texture have some come down. Again, this texture is new to me, I'm use to smooth/flat that are PVA primed then painted. House is 10 years old if that matters.


----------



## brentp (May 24, 2010)

On second thought, . . . I may be OK. I scraped a few bumps in the texture over-spray and it was white under the surface. Also knock one off and it was white on the bottom too. So, back to thinking this may have been spray painted after the texture was applied as I originally thought. Anyway, going to test a spot in a closet and see how the paint goes on and go from there.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Can you post pic of the texture? There are so many it may make a diff. on how to handle.


----------



## brentp (May 24, 2010)

Hi Toolseeker - really do appreciate your help, if nothing else, I am learning some new things here.  Here ya go (hope this works).









FWIW - I did go ahead and painted a first coat on a small guest bedroom. All went well - except looking when finished I saw what looked like a small paint track. Like an idiot, I went and touched it with the roller a few times thinking it would clean up, the 'track' turned into a few bubbles and then they broke through. Ouch. 

Originally, I thought I might have pulled the texture. I walked away to let things dry (and to calm down a bit). However, this morning looking closer and in the better light, the paint that came off did so as a 'chip' (with beige on the back side of it), the texture is still on the ceiling (Yea!). I think these were were simply spots where the paint (likely the beige from the builder) did not adhere to the original texture well. This should fix up fairly easily. Rest of the ceiling looks very good by the way, . . . room is much brighter with white ceilings than with the beige.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

For future reference, you can get one coat coverage with some paints over some colors, for example Sherwin Williams SuperPaint. Based on what people such as ToolSeeker are saying about Eminence, then maybe with that too. However you're not going to get it with ProMar 400, that's for sure, so it's not a good a deal as it looks since you'll need twice the material and twice the labor.

You will also not get 400 sf coverage with any paint that you expect to get one coat with. However you can spread paint as thin as you want. If you know that one thick coat will almost cover but not quite, then maybe go with 2 thinner coats. However painting with 3/4" nap over texture, I would plan on more like 250 sf. I get in the neighborhood of 325 sf on regular flat walls with a 3/8" nap when I'm putting on 1 coat, and 375-400 when I'm putting on 2.

Regarding priming, if you think paint will wet the texture and make it fall off, you'll have the same problem with a primer. However if you can get the primer on there, you'll likely have fewer problems next time you paint.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Eminence will not cover white with one coat:no:


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

Try this ceiling paint from Benjamin Moore, it has worked great for us.
















Good Luck!


----------



## DIYRemodeler (Feb 17, 2014)

I've gotten good results with Pratt & Lambert's Skylight Ceiling Paint. But finding it can sometimes be a challenge. Dealer network not extensive.


----------

